# my new project.....the pond



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

hey all i have started a new project of starting a a pond
it alll started on monday when i was sat in the car with my parents and i was just randomly asking if i could build a pond and to my amazement my dad said yes. so yesterday i started the digging. i have started digging by a stream so i can have pipes coming into the pond from the stream and then back out into the pond.... good or bad idea???? and idea will be apprieciated thankss guyysss    D


----------



## purproadking (Mar 16, 2011)

if you can regulate the flow in and out i think its great, a guy i knew had a freshwater spring on his property and ran the water into his basement and back out again. he kept a big holding tank down there he would put all the catfish he caught to eat in. the fish were from a pretty muddy river and he would leave them in the tank for a week and then eat them. the spring water got rid of any of the fishy taste.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

finished the digging and out a pipe in today .should be getting the pond liner on saturday and thats really coooooooooool  the pond liner should be the only thing i have to buy as living on a farm you can find most of the stuff just lying around


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

i have a question.......because i will have water coming in and out will i need to have a filter aswell ??


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
any pictures ?
and i wouldn't have thought you would need one,but hopefully someone
will pop in and give a more helpfull answer.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

sorry for the late reply i have decided not to get a filter i have finished digging and water is in paving slabs around the side just need plants abd fish D any ideas......i will get some pics up tommorrow ))


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

oooo can't wait for the pictures :-D
depending on how deep you have the pond,to if you can have koi carp or just
goldfish,
comets are nice,they grow 12-14 inches
shubunkins(sp) they're pretty.
Lupin would be handy to comment in this,as he holds a lot of information :-D


----------



## Kregory (May 15, 2011)

good luck!!!


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

pics up


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Great pics! Good size too! I have a couple of questions tho? i.e. what temperature is it in the winter where you are in South Wales ? and how deep is your pond? What are you plans to winter over your fish? I do not have a pond nor any experience but I want one bad and I know we have to dig min 3 feet to winter fish over safely here in Ontario. I would rather you stop and dig deeper now if you need to than have fatalities this winter. So just do a little research if you have not already. But I'm insanely jealous!! I want a pond!!


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks  the winter weather isn't to bad and I thought I will with get a pond heater or to take the hose that runs in out so the cold water can't get in and then the water will be warming up and keep it in  and it's 2ft deep


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

mines 2ft as well,i think we're pretty lucky with our winters,although mines
not out in the open as much as yours is.
great pictures,and please keep them updated,so we can see how it grows.
:-D


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks and yeah we are although the temperatures this year got down pretty low and I will put more pics on when I get the fish in which should be this weekend Maybee or the week after


----------



## amazon21 (Jun 28, 2010)

What fish have you decided to go with? My personal favorite is the rosy red minnow if you want to do something besides goldfish


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

I might go for a few koi carp Maybee but I'm not sure when I will be able to get then as I broke my collar bone and will have to see when I can get them


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

OMG are you ok??????? :shock: Did you just break it in the past couple of days? Well looks like there is a nice pond to sit next to while you heal!! (what did you do? ) :? Get better soon!!


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Last Friday I did it and I was playing rugby on concrete and thanks yea there is


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Man you Rugby players are hard core!! Concrete???? :crazy: My son visited Wales and England on a high school Rugby trip 2 years ago. He really loved Wales! Wouldn't that be funny if you guys played against each other or billetted the team!!?? (He is 19 now)

Thank goodness the digging and rock hauling part is done!! You can sit in the sun...and research fish and make plans. 
Heal fast!! NO... heal sssslllloooowwwwwllllyyyyyy..... I know what you Rugby players are like. You will be out there in 3 weeks playing in a cast. OMG!


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't usually play but I was bored so I decided to lol and I live in Wales and I'm 15


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Got fish todaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :d:d:ddd


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hay,congrats on the fish.... what did you get ?


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks, I got 3 rather expensive koi and 3 shubunkin


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

why expensive ? what size did you buy,i got all little ones so i can enjoy
watching them grow.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

I bought the koi for £14.00 each and they were about 5 inches so quite small and the shubbies were £3.25 each and about 3 ish inches


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wow,i was trying to think how much my local water place
sells koi for,i know the samll ones were cheap,and the shubs about the same.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

The bigger ones were about £56.00 and were about 10 inches maybe bigger


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

blooming heck :shock:
i know they can be expensive,and that's why they are often targeted by theives,
google earth not always your friend you know !


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah they were way too expensive but they did say they were high grade


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice!!! Have any pics of the fish? I'm waiting on my lily pads and cattails to grow out some.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-tropical-fish/fish-ahoy-71483/ there are some on this thread....any fish in your pond at the moment ??


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i got some lillies for mine,they looked awful when they turned up,
shoddy cuttings,if ever i saw,however they look to have taken,
so i'm looking forward to seeing if they colour the way they were shown in the listing.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

I bought mine at the garden centre so I managed to see it and let's hope the flower


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

tommaso889 said:


> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-tropical-fish/fish-ahoy-71483/ there are some on this thread....any fish in your pond at the moment ??


Yeah, 3 butterfly Kois (I know they will eventually outgrow my pond, going to donate them to a lovely Japanese garden with an enormous lake when they do) and 2 Shubunkin goldfish. I can take pics but we are going to redo the rocks around it (to hide the plastic edge) and the cattails are barely coming out of the root ball so far.

I LOVE the white one you have!! My pond doesn't have near the footprint yours has but mine is 3 1/2 ft deep.


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok, so even though we are not done (LOL!) I went ahead and took some pics of the pond. Don't want to hijack your thread so here is the link: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/vivarium-pond-pictures-videos/pics-my-pond-waterfall-71586/#post686925 

going to go back outside after dark and take pics with the landscape lights on


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

It looks awesome!!!  and I need to find a way to hide my liner too  the White one is probably the most confident o them and will come about 1foot away and you can just pop the food next to him tue man in the garden centre took a while catching him hehe


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

went back to look at the pictures,and i wondering how comes it's not fuller ?


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm not sure I was trying to think of a way of covering the liner...any ideas ? And my parents went to the garden centre to day and I went along and ended up buying a yellow and black koi


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah fishies!!!!! They look great!! I am so jealous!! Thanks for sharing pics.... keep 'em coming!! We love to see the progress. Hope you are feeling well/better.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

ooooo that koi sounds nice.
hmmm ok well what about some other water plants,like some sort of grasses,reeds ?
and also would you consider planting around the outer edge with some creeping plants,
that would eventually dip into the water perhaps.


----------



## tommaso889 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hmm I will see if I can find some and I will try and get a pic of it up soon


----------

